# All Slavic Languages: I am in love (have fallen in love) with a beautiful Slovak woman.



## mateo19

Hello everyone!

I read in some other threads that some people asked about the feminine form of "Slovenka" (Slovak woman) in some of the Southern Slavic languages.  I thought it would be interesting to expand it to all of the Slavic languages to take a look at the distinction between "Slavic" and "Slovak".  Plus, I think this sentence is just fun. . . !  I'm also very interesting is seeing the verb for "to fall in love" or "to be in love".  I know this word varies in the various Slavic languages.  Thank you for all of your contributions!

Here is the gloss and my attempt:
I am in love (have fallen in love) with a beautiful Slovak woman.
Zamiloval som sa do krásnej Slovenky.
Som zamilovaný do krásnej Slovenky.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Slovenian:

*Zaljubljen sem v lepo Slovakinjo. *= I am in love with a beautiful *Slovak* woman.
*Zaljubil sem se v lepo Slovakinjo.* = I have fallen in love with a beautiful *Slovak* woman.

In Slovenian, as in most other Slavic languages, the word "Slovenka" refers to a Slovenian woman:

*Zaljubljen sem v lepo Slovenko.* = I am in love with a beautiful *Slovenian* woman.
*Zaljubil sem se v lepo Slovenko.* = I have fallen in love with a beautiful *Slovenian* woman.

I love these comparative threads, BTW!


----------



## winpoj

In Czech:
Zamiloval jsem se do krásné Slovenky.
Jsem zamilovaný do krásné Slovenky.

It seems, Mateo, that your Slovak version is not quite spotless. Would you be able to correct it?


----------



## mateo19

Dobrý deň, Winpoj.

Bohužiaľ, neviem, kde je moja chyba (alebo moje chyby).  Prosím, môžete mi pomáhať?  Čo nie je správne?  Povedal som, že to bol môj "attempt", lebo vedol som, že mohol som robiť chyby.  Učím sa po slovensky len už dve mesiaci.

Ďakujem pekne, česky kamarát!

P.S. Should I make the verb reflexive?  Zamiloval som *sa *do krasnej Slovenky.


Triglav, I agree with you.  I think that these comparative threads are fascinating!


----------



## trance0

I am begining to see more and more remarkable similarities between Slovene and Slovak. I find written Slovak very similar to Slovene and for me it is the most understandable of all Slavic languages beside Serbocroatian.


----------



## iobyo

*Macedonian*:

_Вљубен сум во убава Словачка_ ("in love")
_[Се вљубив/сум се вљубил] во убава __Словачка_ ("have fallen in love")

Apparently the correct term for "female Slovak" is _Словачка_ which, interestingly, is also one of the two possible names for the country in Macedonian: _Словачка, Словакија_. Similarly, a woman from China is a _Кинеска_ which is also the feminine adjective. I should also add that _вљуби_ and _заљуби_ are perfectly synonymous in this case (the latter being sort-of nonstandard, though widely accepted) and in other contexts they can have different meanings.

*Croatian and Serbian:*

_Zaljubljen sam u lijepu slovakinju_ ("in love")
_Zaljubio sam se u lijepu slovankinju _("fallen in love")


----------



## winpoj

Congratulations, Mateo, you're spot on with the reflexive verb. Now you might want to look at the adjective - any missing accents?


----------



## mateo19

Ste dobrý profesor, Winpoj.  Teraz to rozumiem.  Ďakujem za Vašu pomoc!

I wasn't sure if "krásnej" would take an accent mark or not because in Slovak I thought that there could not be two long vowels in adjacent syllables.  So, I thought that the "ej" ending, being a diphthong and thus "long", would take away the accent, the long "á", on the first syllable.  I consciously didn't put it the first time.  I will have to learn this spelling rule better.

I fixed the mistakes in my first post but not in the post asking for clarification.


----------



## Panda Nocta

Rus: Я влюбился в красивую словачку.

I had to consult my vocabulary to learn the word for "Slovak woman".  Otherwise I'd say "Я влюбился в красивую женщину(девушку) из Словакии".



> In Slovenian, as in most other Slavic languages, the word "Slovenka" refers to a Slovenian woman


I confirm this for the Russian language.


----------



## iobyo

iobyo said:


> *Macedonian*:
> 
> _Вљубен сум во убава Словачка_ ("in love")
> _[Се вљубив/сум се вљубил] во убава __Словачка_ ("have fallen in love")



This still seems very odd to me and sounds like "I'm in love with that beautiful Slovakia". 

Can another Macedonian speaker please confirm or disprove the use of _Словачка_ in this context.


----------



## Mišo

TriglavNationalPark said:


> In Slovenian, as in most other Slavic languages, the word "Slovenka" refers to a Slovenian woman.



It is reality and also it has straightaway rationale. 
Historic and etymologic coherence between "Slav", "Slovene" and "Slovak" is well-known and undeniable. 
After origination of middle-ages Hungary, Slovaks called themselves also "Slovenes", eventually "Slovienes" or "Slovenines". 
Term "Slov*ák*" was born in the fifteenth century, during czech grammar edit in Prague´s Carl University, it savour magyarisation too. 
Consenquently has "Slovak" quickly widened to all over the Europe. 
Language of Slovaks and Czechs preserved forms "Slovensko" and "Slovenka", but "Slove(é)n" not.


----------



## WannaBeMe

_More like Serbian_: Zaljubljen sam u lepu/lijepu Slovakinju. Zaljubio sam se u lepu/lijepu Slovakinju.
_More like Croatian_: Zaljubljen sam u krasnu Slovakinju. Zaljubio sam se u krasnu Slovakinju.


----------



## slavic_one

WannaBeMe said:


> _More like Serbian_: Zaljubljen sam u lepu/lijepu Slovakinju. Zaljubio sam se u lepu/lijepu Slovakinju.
> _More like Croatian_: Zaljubljen sam u krasnu Slovakinju. Zaljubio sam se u krasnu Slovakinju.



I don't know what do you mean by "more like" 
and I think you didn't do right by writing "lijepu" for Serbian, because that's not standard Serbian. By that logic, same you can write for Croatian "lepu", but still that's dialectic.


----------



## Anatoli

*Russian:*
Я влюбл*ё*н/влюб*и*лся в крас*и*вую слов*а*чку.
Ya vlyublyon/vlyubilsya v krasivuyu slovachku.


----------



## robin74

"lebo vedol vedel som, že mohol som robiť chyby.  Učím sa po slovensky len už dve dva mesiaci."

And "-ej" is not a diphtong, so it can be preceded by a long vowel 

And more to the topic:

Polish:
Jestem zakochany w pięknej Słowaczce / Kocham piękną Słowaczkę (I'm in love...)
Zakochałem się w pięknej Słowaczce (I have fallen ...)


----------



## Azori

mateo19 said:


> lebo vedol som, že mohol som robiť chyby. Učím sa po slovensky len už dve mesiaci.


 In my native Slovak  
lebo som vedel, že som mohol robiť chyby. Učím sa po slovensky ešte len dva mesiace.


----------



## slavic_one

lior neith said:


> In my native Slovak
> lebo som vedel, že som mohol robiť chyby. Učím sa po slovensky ešte len dva mesiace.



I think Mateo wanted to say "I'm learning Slovak only 2 months". So is it correct to say "ešte len" or should it be only "len/iba"? Because doesn't "učím sa ešte len dva mesiace" mean like "I will be learning for only 2 months yet"?


----------



## mateo19

Prepáčte, kamaráti!  Nechcem robiť veľa chýb.  Ale myslím, že slovenčina je veľmi ťažký jazyk pre človeka, ktorý hovorí po anglicky.

I just know that in English we say, "I have been . . . verb -ing . . . for x amount of time."  I know that this is expressed by the present tense in Slovak.  I couldn't find the right example in my book, just "Učím sa po slovensky len krátko", which is "I have only been learning Slovak for a short time".  So, "Učím sa po slovensky len dva mesiace" isn't correct?  "Som tu len týždeň", "I've just been here for a week"?  Is there any room for an "už"?  When I find the translation in my book, I'll try to post it.  In the meantime I trust our native speakers and other speakers who know Slovak! 

I look forward to reading your replies.


----------



## Azori

slavic_one said:


> I think Mateo wanted to say "I'm learning Slovak only 2 months". So is it correct to say "ešte len" or should it be only "len/iba"? Because doesn't "učím sa ešte len dva mesiace" mean like "I will be learning for only 2 months yet"?


I've been learning Slovak for only 2 months. -can be translated as:
Učím sa (po) slovensky len/iba dva mesiace.
Učím sa (po) slovensky ešte len dva mesiace.
Both are correct. "Ešte len" doesn't mean it's in the future tense. In this sentence it means something like "so far", or "till now", and "only" at the same time.


----------



## slavic_one

lior neith said:


> I've been learning Slovak for only 2 months. -can be translated as:
> Učím sa (po) slovensky len/iba dva mesiace.
> Učím sa (po) slovensky ešte len dva mesiace.
> Both are correct. "Ešte len" doesn't mean it's in the future tense. In this sentence it means something like "so far", or "till now", and "only" at the same time.



Ok, thank you!


----------



## Ivo2008

I am in love (have fallen in love) with a beautiful Slovak woman.

In Bulgarian

Влюбен съм в красива *словачка*. 
Влюбил съм се в красива *словачка*.

I wish it was true. 



TriglavNationalPark said:


> In Slovenian, as in most other Slavic languages, the word "Slovenka" refers to a Slovenian woman:



I confirm this for the Bulgarian language.


----------

